# Geneigte Schrift auf Straße?



## finjan (3. Mai 2004)

Hallo Leute,

ich wollte euch fragen, wie ich ein Bild oder ein Wort, auf das gepostete Bild unten, kriege? Es soll also etwas geneigt sein und eben so aussehen, als ob es auf die Straße draufgemahlt wurde. Ich habe es schon mit "Verzerren" und "Neigen" versucht, aber nicht auf das gewünschte Ergebnis gekommen. Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir da weiterhelfen. Danke im Voraus


----------



## Nacron (3. Mai 2004)

Also Schrift einfügen egal was ... 

Ebene Rastern -> frei Transformieren (mit auswahlwerkzeug) -> etwas zurechtdrehen -> Perspektivisch verzerren ...

mit einem bild einfach nur frei Transformieren dann drehen dann perspektivisch verzerren (musst du ja nich rastern um es frei zu transformieren ...


----------



## ShadowMan (3. Mai 2004)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber ich würd die Ebeneneinstellungen mal versuchen...nachdem du es verzerrt hast z.B. Ineinanderkopieren einstellen. Damit wirkt es realistischer, da du so auch noch in der Schrift die Struktur der Straße hast. Des weiteren würd ich den Filter "Bewegungsunschärfe" unter Weichzeichnungsfilter benutzen und den Winkel auf ca. -78° stellen...musst du ausprobieren 


Liebe Grüße,
Shadow ;-]


----------



## Senfdose (5. Mai 2004)

meinst du das so ?


----------



## finjan (6. Mai 2004)

Genau so. Wie hast du das hinbekommen? Ich habe es schon tausend mal mit Neigen und Verzerren probiert, aber sieht einfach nicht so gut aus.


----------



## Senfdose (6. Mai 2004)

hab nur  Verzerren  benutzt ! und dabei auf die Pespektive der Strasse geachtet!

das wars schon !


----------

